# period pain, is this normal?



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

ok so im not exactly new to periods but i never know what is normal. my situation is this. i take the pill called marvelon, i took it 3 months straight and now its period time, i took mt last one tuesday night and normally my period doesnt come until either saturday or more usually sunday morning, but its now thursday and im getting the tell tale achey lower abdomen, lower back and legs up to about my knees. which is usually a sign that my period will come around about the next day. now the fact that it seems its a bit early coming is weird to me, but whats weirder is i have been getting these sudden, sharp shooting type pains to the left, i would say lower abdomen but im tempted to call that area more my groin, well id say its about where your ovaries are if you looked at a diagram. so far its happened twice and goes quite quickly but i think i got it a bit earlier and its just i dont know if its normal, does anyone else get this, or know what helps, ive got a hot water bottle to use after dinner and ive got pain killers that i will have in a bit (albeit not strong ones unfortunatly) its really getting to me now, i hope im okay


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

If you've just started those type of pills and this is your first period after taking them, things do change a bit. I tend to get some pretty nasty cramping and sometimes I get shooting pains too. It's probably just your body adjusting to hormone levels.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Sophie, it sounds like your body may be adjusting. Try giving it another cycle or two, if things don't change check with your doc. Take care.


----------

